# Pinned Boat @ New Castle, Colorado River



## Brushfire830 (Feb 18, 2008)

Haven't heard anything will have to take a look tonight and see if it is still there.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

G man,
If you take a look, let us know if it's a Saturn.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I dont think that puppy will be coming off until the level drops, we saw it from the down river side, the up river side was completly washed over


----------



## Brushfire830 (Feb 18, 2008)

Brendo I will let you know what I see, I am assuming this is the Railroad bridge.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

that's the bridge, center pylon it was only visable from the downriver side yesterday afternoon on left side of pylon


----------



## Brushfire830 (Feb 18, 2008)

Found who's boat this is, a girl that comes into the bowling alley every week told me it was theirs, It is a rental boat and they all survived luckily, but they ended up paying for the boat. Couldn't quite get the whole story but it sounded like a big cluster.


----------

